# Removed my stuck tire, but one axle sleeve is stuck inside wheel.



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

So I spent the last few hours on my new to me snowblower going through the greasing checklist, including tire axles. Got the one tire off no problem, but the other was very stuck. Eventually worked it off but found one of the sleeves came with the tire. It's stuck in near the middle. 
I'm pretty sure by the time I pound it out of there is won't be usable. 

Do most snowblowers have these sleeves the tires ride on? I googled snow blower axle sleeve but nothing came up. What are the name of these things?

*EDIT*
Added Photo

I also should clarify that there are two sleeves for each wheel. The picture shows one still on the axle while the other is stuck inside the wheel.

Thanks,

Travis


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Some have them, but most I have worked on don't. Put some anti-seize on the shaft, before you re-assemble, or some sort of grease. I've had some shaft's really stuck in the rims. Your going to have to look on a parts list for your machine, to find the part number of the sleeve.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

Motor City said:


> Some have them, but most I have worked on don't. Put some anti-seize on the shaft, before you re-assemble, or some sort of grease. I've had some shaft's really stuck in the rims. Your going to have to look on a parts list for your machine, to find the part number of the sleeve.


I had trouble finding a manual for my blower mostly because it's a Canadian Sears model(C950-52677-9). I found a manual similar but it does not show these sleeves on the diagram.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

looks more like a shim to make up for a gap between shaft and wheel hub. maybe to remove any play between the 2 parts, but at the speeds these machines do i wouldnt go crazy to try to replace them unless theyre relatively cheap to buy.i have a c950 but didnt have that piece when i took mine apart, and yes, plenty of antiseize


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Paxonator said:


> So I spent the last few hours on my new to me snowblower going through the greasing checklist, including tire axles. Got the one tire off no problem, but the other was very stuck. Eventually worked it off but found one of the sleeves came with the tire. It's stuck in near the middle.
> I'm pretty sure by the time I pound it out of there is won't be usable.
> 
> Do most snowblowers have these sleeves the tires ride on? I googled snow blower axle sleeve but nothing came up. What are the name of these things?
> ...


You can use a hack saw blade and cut a slit in the plastic bushing and that will make it bigger to push off the shaft. Then you can use a rat tail file to clean up the inner diameter of the hub and file to clean up the shaft. Grease and reinstall. Slitting the busing will still make it usable.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

sock-feet said:


> You can use a hack saw blade and cut a slit in the plastic bushing and that will make it bigger to push off the shaft. Then you can use a rat tail file to clean up the inner diameter of the hub and file to clean up the shaft. Grease and reinstall. Slitting the busing will still make it usable.


Sorry I should clarify, the one on the shaft is fine. The problem is the one stuck inside the wheel itself. There are two sleeves for each wheel to ride on.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

those sleeves are actually there so the wheels don't rust weld together, If you take a small tipped screwdriver thats long enough you most likely will be able to get it out pretty easily, Could try some penetrating oil also to help getting it slipping.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

I just got that sleeve back into place. They are just plastic, I originally though they were brass or something. Used a bot with a nut on it to tap it back down into place and slid the tire back on. 

Other than greasing the augers and adding grease to the auger gearbox I think I'm done tuning this thing up. I had trouble finding 00 grease though, I'm going to have to call around.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Paxonator said:


> I just got that sleeve back into place. They are just plastic, I originally though they were brass or something. Used a bot with a nut on it to tap it back down into place and slid the tire back on.
> 
> Other than greasing the augers and adding grease to the auger gearbox I think I'm done tuning this thing up. I had trouble finding 00 grease though, I'm going to have to call around.


john deere sells 00, but very pricey, ~$40can for a smallish tube. 
bought corn head grease, its equivalent to a 01 grease iirc, comes in a cartridge to be used by a standard size grease gun, ~$5can, i used it for the gearbox. anti-seize on the the shafts


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

tractor supply sells 00 grease


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I checked Canadian Tire and didn't see any on their site but you could call. I know it's also called corn head grease like Vinnycom mentioned but you want to make sure it's 00. I did see that TSC is up in Canada and they do have it on their web site if you're close to one.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/oo grease

.


----------



## BEENTHERE (Feb 21, 2020)

*rte stuck wheel*

Had a stuck wheel on my noma and could not get it off. Decided to use my torch to heat the hub. Did not know there was a shim in the hub. Well the wheel came loose enough to turn but when I bent over the wheel I got a SMALL whiff of the smoked shim. It nearly killed me. The chemical smoke is so deadly that I thought my lungs were going to shut down. I do not know what that shim is made of but DO NOT USE HEAT TO FREE THE WHEEL. A large lung full of the vapor could definately do major harm to the lungs. Should be banned.


----------

